# Oct. '92 CA&E Amp Shootout



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Who happens to have the results of this issues amp shootout? Specifically, I'm interested in the PA700 results.

Thanks.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Nobody has this issue? 

Does anyone have a 95-98 CA&E Directory? Curious about an amplifier listed in there. Unfortunately I got rid of all my old audio magazines back in '07 so need to ask on here.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

You might try to contact Euphonic on caraudiojunkies.com.

He post the installations articles and has this one from that issue:
Rodney Fouch - 1989 Pontiac Grand Prix - 1992 CA&E


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

metanium said:


> You might try to contact Euphonic on caraudiojunkies.com.
> 
> He post the installations articles and has this one from that issue:
> Rodney Fouch - 1989 Pontiac Grand Prix - 1992 CA&E


Perfect! Thank you.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Weird that article goes on and on about the Alpine midbass and they are clearly dynaudio


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

dcfis said:


> Weird that article goes on and on about the Alpine midbass and they are clearly dynaudio


I think they’re Alpines that we’re made by Dynaudio. Not unlike the Alpine F1 tweeters that were made by Scan-Speak.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Here's the amp shootout from Oct '92:

Car Audio & Electronics - Test Report: 7 Versatile Amplifiers October 1992


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Was that Earthquake PA-2075 one of the Hifonics/Zed copies? I know there was a dustup at the time over Earthquake supposedly having the Hifonics amps (Zed made) reverse engineered in Korea or China. 
Those US Amps and Rodeks though. Very solid amps at that time. 
Hafler with surprising efficiency for the day too.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

metanium said:


> Here's the amp shootout from Oct '92:
> 
> Car Audio & Electronics - Test Report: 7 Versatile Amplifiers October 1992


Perfect!!! Thank You!!!


----------

